# 7D 1.2.4 firmware



## pzyber (Mar 25, 2011)

Anyone that got any info what 1.2.4 brings to 7D?

Read this today in a swedish forum
http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://www.fotosidan.se/forum/showthread.php%3Fthreadid%3D132291&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&twu=1&usg=ALkJrhiF005OkTpfH_pGwl-NBVaJQMaZxA


----------



## kubelik (Mar 25, 2011)

haven't heard anything about it; from what I know Canon USA only officially lists up to version 1.2.3


----------



## Grendel (Mar 25, 2011)

Canon Jp still lists 1.2.3 as well (this is the place where it'll show up 1st.)


----------



## Admin US West (Mar 25, 2011)

It usually shows up first in newly delivered cameras, web sites are updated a few weeks later.


----------



## K3nt (Mar 30, 2011)

I've read a few instances where cameras have been sent for repair / adjustments and come back with 1.2.4 firmware. But for now it is not officially released and thus no information as to what has changed is available.


----------



## jonatfly (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi guys, 

I have been having corrupt video files on my Canon 7D. 
I recently sent it to the canon specialists in north London, they have put the 1.2.4 update on and told me it will fix the corrupt movie issue.

Hope this helps, I will let you know more when I get it back, should be this week.

Jon
http://www.flycreative.co.uk


----------



## Macadameane (Apr 19, 2011)

Since I got my 7D, I will have maybe 1/3 of the video files display "Cannot read file" when on the camera, but when I pull the video on the computer, it will play fine. I assume that the camera is very picky about the header information in the file.

Is this the same issue with the 1.2.4 update? I wasn't sure what it was and thought it might be my memory card. Even so, I have never had a file fail to play on the computer.


----------



## Admin US West (Apr 19, 2011)

Macadameane said:


> Since I got my 7D, I will have maybe 1/3 of the video files display "Cannot read file" when on the camera, but when I pull the video on the computer, it will play fine. I assume that the camera is very picky about the header information in the file.
> 
> Is this the same issue with the 1.2.4 update? I wasn't sure what it was and thought it might be my memory card. Even so, I have never had a file fail to play on the computer.



If this happens on your other memory cards, send the camera in for repair before the warranty expires. It is not normal.


----------



## Macadameane (Apr 20, 2011)

scalesusa said:


> If this happens on your other memory cards, send the camera in for repair before the warranty expires. It is not normal.



Unfortunately, I only have one to test with, but the recent 1.2.5 update looks promising.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 20, 2011)

Macadameane said:


> Unfortunately, I only have one to test with, but the recent 1.2.5 update looks promising.



Only one memory card? Yikes.


----------



## Macadameane (Apr 20, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Macadameane said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, I only have one to test with, but the recent 1.2.5 update looks promising.
> ...



Yeah, can you tell I'm not photographing for money?


----------



## Admin US West (Apr 20, 2011)

Macadameane said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Macadameane said:
> ...



A cheap backup card can be had for a few dollars, and, if your card dies while you are out taking photos, you will appreciate having a second one. You do not need a huge fast card, a $15 dollar one will do the job.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134575


----------

